# Some Odin love!



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Since i posted all the pics of Banshee from the WA show i thought i would share some recent ones of Odin too! The big lug is still doin what he does best, loungin around and bein mellow! 

he seriously was sleepin like this before the flash went off...

Hangin out in the yard.

Being the handsome boy that he is.

And beggin me to drop some of the sammich that i made. lol


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I loves him, kinda reminds me of my dog.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> I loves him, kinda reminds me of my dog.


Thanks HB  and yeah lazy ol' blue mutts :roll:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I Yeah, he looks like a good dog. upruns: Banshee, .. Im not so sure  its her crazy eyes :roll:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> I Yeah, he looks like a good dog. upruns: Banshee, .. Im not so sure  its her crazy eyes :roll:


hahaha yeah Odin is a breeze! but ur right Banshee's got that fire in her eyes... that one needs ur "fire hazard label"


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Aww I love Odin! Great pics 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

Him is so handsome!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Aww I love Odin! Great pics
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Thanks! he sits still pretty good so pics of him are easier lol



Ziva'sMommy said:


> Him is so handsome!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank u!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Strappin young lad. the banshee prolly has him all wound up.chatter jawn ..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Aw, love him! That last picture is adorable. How do you not melt every time he looks at you that way?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

such a handsome boy.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Odin is such a handsome young man. He has such expressive eye's. Thanks for sharing the new pics.

Joe


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

He's a beautiful dog!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

mccoypitbulls said:


> Strappin young lad. the banshee prolly has him all wound up.chatter jawn ..


thanks! and yes he is quite fond of lil miss Banshee 



Carriana said:


> Aw, love him! That last picture is adorable. How do you not melt every time he looks at you that way?


Thanks Carrie! and i told u that Loki reminds me of Odin, u have a special boy too. i honestly, love this dog more than i thought was possible!



~StangChick~ said:


> such a handsome boy.


Thank u! he sends kisses!



jttar said:


> Odin is such a handsome young man. He has such expressive eye's. Thanks for sharing the new pics.
> 
> Joe


Thank u Joe! and yes, he might not have a voice but his eyes do speak volumes. 



RedNoseAPBT said:


> He's a beautiful dog!


thanks! not bad for a $20 shelter mutt huh?


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Love him!


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Odin wont get left behind banshee ! Lovely dog that is odin.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Arnold is one handsome dude!!
He looks fantastic too!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Daaaaaaaww. My big blue buddy. He is so unbelievably cute


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> Love him!


me too!!! LMAO



Papi_ said:


> Odin wont get left behind banshee ! Lovely dog that is odin.


Thanks Mike! yeah i think he was a lil nervous when i brought Banshee home but he has no worries... he is my heart dog and with me forever!



EckoMac said:


> Arnold is one handsome dude!!
> He looks fantastic too!!


thanks Shanna! he's been gettin a workout keepin up with lil miss thang lol



kg420 said:


> Daaaaaaaww. My big blue buddy. He is so unbelievably cute


Thanks Krystal! and i agree... he melts my heart lol. but he loves his Auntie Krystal too and sends big slobbery kisses ur way!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I hope you dropped a little piece of the sammich!!! lol. He is so cute! Love the first picture 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Big blue lug nut! I love him!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yay I love big slobbery kisses :hug:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> I hope you dropped a little piece of the sammich!!! lol. He is so cute! Love the first picture
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks Ames! He always gets lotsa goodies!



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Big blue lug nut! I love him!


thanks Shannon! He is a lug nut that's for sure!



kg420 said:


> Yay I love big slobbery kisses :hug:


He he


----------



## Johnweezy (Oct 9, 2012)

Is he neutered?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Johnweezy said:


> Is he neutered?


Yes, being that he was a rescue from the shelter and is a mutt, he was fixed before he came home with me.


----------

